# Making Flavored Water- How long will fruit last?



## somfking

I like water with lemon slices in it and want to try water with fresh fruits. Strawberries, peach, grapefruit, raspberry. orange, cucumber, pineapple etc... Each pitcher will only have one type of fruit. About how long will the water with the chopped fruit last in the fridge?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Alix

Not long. Try to use it within a short time period. I'd think even 24 would be pushing it for aesthetics. Germs are not your biggest problem with this, its the mushiness of the fruit. Ick.


----------



## DaveSoMD

As Alix said.. not long.  For the citrus fruits I would make just what I wanted to drink at that time (or say that afternoon).  For strawberries I'd masserate them with some sugar and lemon and then mix the extracted strawberry juice with your water. The syrup should last for about 5 days and you have the strwberries to eat as well  I might try the same with the raspberries and black berries.


----------



## frozenstar

Agree on Alix. The last time we let a fruit juice in the fridge for 3 days, it didn't taste good the way it used to. The freshness isn't there anymore.


----------

